# Faling to compile/emerge nvidia-drivers

## durnienp

Trying to install the nvidia-drivers for my workstation and it's failing and now in a bit of a state.  I ripped out KDE with a view to putting it back in there.  If I can i'd like to avoid a full reinstall as the rest of my system (what's left of it   :Sad:    ) is working ok.  It's frustrating as i'm sure if i can get this to compile then i'll have my machine back - which would be great.

This is the emerge pretend state.

[ebuild     UD] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-71.86.09 [180.60]

Yes i know the 180.x drivers are installed.  Funny thing is that they compiled ok!  All the previous versions seem to fail.  I have tried numerous via masking them out.  Accordingly as the lower version are not compileing im not able to replace this one that incompatible with my GPU.

So any help here would be most appreciated.

Linux bohnoc01 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 #6 SMP Thu Aug 13 10:02:54 BST 2009 i686 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU 5150 @ 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

I've tried to follow the guidance from various sources and it should work now.  I'm not sure if i can 'dump' the make con fig out but I'm happy to add that here later if that helps or is necessary.

Also getting this that may help from dmesg

[    7.851646] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    7.855054] NVRM:  visit http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html for more

1st here is my package.mask

# cat /etc/portage/package.mask 

#masking as problems with display driver - X11/KDE

>=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-87.00

here is hte output from my build.

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-71.86.09, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-71.86.09/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-71.86.09:

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-71.86.09 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3772:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2802:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                                 LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                               ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                                 ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux                SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/build HOST_CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-71.86.09/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-71.86.09/temp/environment'.

 *

----------

## Xarthisius

 *durnienp wrote:*   

> Accordingly as the lower version are not compileing im not able to replace this one that incompatible with my GPU.

 

What's your GPU? Post output of lspci

 *Quote:*   

> I'm not sure if i can 'dump' the make con fig out but I'm happy to add that here later if that helps or is necessary.

 

emerge --info will do it for you.

 *Quote:*   

> Also getting this that may help from dmesg
> 
> [    7.851646] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
> 
> [    7.855054] NVRM:  visit http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html for more

 

use dmesg | grep NVRM instead of grep 'nvidia'

 *Quote:*   

> # cat /etc/portage/package.mask 
> 
> #masking as problems with display driver - X11/KDE
> 
> >=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-87.00

 

What is the actual problem with X11/KDE? Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Cheers,

Xarthisius

----------

## durnienp

 *Quote:*   

> What's your GPU? Post output of lspci

 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000X Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 12)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x4 Port 2 (rev 12)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x4 Port 3 (rev 12)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5000X Chipset PCI Express x16 Port 4-7 (rev 12)

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x4 Port 5 (rev 12)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x4 Port 6 (rev 12)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x4 Port 7 (rev 12)

00:10.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset FSB Registers (rev 12)

00:10.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset FSB Registers (rev 12)

00:10.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset FSB Registers (rev 12)

00:11.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset Reserved Registers (rev 12)

00:13.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset Reserved Registers (rev 12)

00:15.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset FBD Registers (rev 12)

00:16.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset FBD Registers (rev 12)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB High Definition Audio Controller (rev 09)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 09)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset UHCI USB Controller #1 (rev 09)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset UHCI USB Controller #2 (rev 09)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset UHCI USB Controller #3 (rev 09)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset UHCI USB Controller #4 (rev 09)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset EHCI USB2 Controller (rev 09)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d9)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 09)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB IDE Controller (rev 09)

00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB SATA RAID Controller (rev 09)

01:04.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

01:09.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)

01:09.1 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [Audio Port] (rev 05)

01:09.2 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [MPEG Port] (rev 05)

01:09.4 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [IR Port] (rev 05)

10:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express Upstream Port (rev 01)

10:00.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express to PCI-X Bridge (rev 01)

1e:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express Downstream Port E1 (rev 01)

1e:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express Downstream Port E2 (rev 01)

1f:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5752 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 01)

20:00.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic SAS1064ET PCI-Express Fusion-MPT SAS (rev 02)

40:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV37GL [Quadro PCI-E Series] (rev a2)

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --info will do it for you.

 

# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4-i686-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_5150_@_2.66GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 19 Aug 2009 05:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6, 2.5.4-r3

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shu /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb tdown"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/et /etc/ /etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d c/terminfo ext-active/ fonts/fonts.conf"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl alsa apache2 arts automount berkdb bzip2 cairo calendar cdda cddb cdr cgi cli cracklib crypt ctype cups dbus discard-path dri dts dvb dvd dvdr dvdread encode exif firefox force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gdbm gif gpm gtk iceweasel iconv ieee1394 ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde libsamplerate lirc mp3 mplayer mtp mudflap mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre perl php png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar raw rdesktop readline reflection ruby samba sdl seamonkey session sharedext simplexml snmp soap sockets spell spl sql ssl svg sysfs tcpd uk_bleb uk_rt unicode v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis wma x86 xcb xine xinerama xml xorg xsl xulrunner xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

 *Quote:*   

> use dmesg | grep NVRM instead of grep 'nvidia'

 

[    7.855051] NVRM: The NVIDIA Quadro FX 330 GPU installed in this system is

[    7.855053] NVRM:  supported through the NVIDIA 173.14.xx Legacy drivers. Please

[    7.855054] NVRM:  visit http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html for more

[    7.855055] NVRM:  information.  The 180.60 NVIDIA driver will ignore

[    7.855057] NVRM:  this GPU.  Continuing probe...

[    7.855076] NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter found!

 *Quote:*   

> What is the actual problem with X11/KDE? Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log

 

There is no KDE installed!  I took it off for a multiple reasons with a view to putting a nice new one in place.  There were a lot of conflicting packages which i seem to have worked thru.  I hope that with a working video driver i should be set.  Thing is - it won't seem to make whatever i do  :Sad: 

----------

## durnienp

And the...

# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 i686

Current Operating System: Linux bohnoc01 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 #6 SMP Thu Aug 13 10:02:54 BST 2009 i686

Build Date: 12 August 2009  08:44:57AM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Aug 19 15:30:32 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Not automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        built-ins

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0xba0

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

        X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

        X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI: (0@1:9:0) Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder rev 5, Mem @ 0xd4000000/0

(--) PCI:*(0@64:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV37GL [Quadro PCI-E Series] rev 162, Mem @ 0xd1000000/0, 0xc0000000/0, 0xd2000000/0, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) System resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [35] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [36] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [37] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [38] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [39] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [40] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [41] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [42] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [43] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [44] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [45] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [46] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [47] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  180.60  Tue May 12 12:42:34 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module freetype

(II) UnloadModule: "freetype"

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module type1

(II) UnloadModule: "type1"

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.4.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.3.2

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  180.60  Tue May 12 12:18:36 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 40@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The NVIDIA Quadro FX 330 GPU installed in this system is

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     supported through the NVIDIA 173.14.xx Legacy drivers.

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Please visit http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html for

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     more information.  The 180.60 NVIDIA driver will ignore

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     this GPU.  Continuing probe...

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

----------

## Xarthisius

 *durnienp wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   What's your GPU? Post output of lspci 
> 
> 40:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV37GL [Quadro PCI-E Series] (rev a2)
> 
> [    7.855051] NVRM: The NVIDIA Quadro FX 330 GPU installed in this system is
> ...

 

This pretty much suggests what you should do. Change your /etc/portage/package.mask to:

```
>=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.0
```

and reemerge nvidia-drivers.

Cheers,

Xarthisius

----------

## durnienp

Ok tried the new package mask and a re emerge - so no go

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.18, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.18/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.18:

 *

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.18 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3769:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2801:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                             CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                          LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"        ${BUILD_FIXES}                                           ${BUILD_PARAMS}                               ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux          SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/build HOST_CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.18/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.18/temp/environment'.

#

Also getting this message...

        echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";               \

        echo "         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";      \

        echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";  \

I've tried the make oldconfig.......... but that doesn't seem to work either.

Any ideas?

----------

## Xarthisius

Could you post output of 

```
uname -r
```

,

```
ls -l /usr/src/linux
```

 and your .config.

Best regards,

Xarthisius

----------

## durnienp

Sure

# uname -r

2.6.30-gentoo-r4

# ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Aug 19 15:19 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4

#

also using eselect..

# eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

  [2]   linux-2.6.20.3

  [3]   linux-2.6.20.3.backup

  [4]   linux-2.6.22.9

  [5]   linux-2.6.27.10

  [6]   linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4 *

  [7]   linux-2.6.30.3

I wonder if this is something " include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing." from my last post.

----------

## Xarthisius

If 'make oldconfig && make prepare' doesn't create needed files try to emerge -1 =gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r4 and do it again. Maybe it will help.

Best regards,

Xarhisius

----------

## krinn

many older nvidia drivers doesn't work well with newer kernel.

i think you should try that one http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_173.14.20.html

because of the : Improved compatibility with recent Linux kernels.

----------

## durnienp

 *krinn wrote:*   

> many older nvidia drivers doesn't work well with newer kernel.
> 
> i think you should try that one http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_173.14.20.html
> 
> because of the : Improved compatibility with recent Linux kernels.

 

I've started to look at this again recently and for what ever reason it looks like the nvidia driver is compiling and installing.  however it's still failing to load the module.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.20 

# X

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux bohnoc01 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 #6 SMP Thu Aug 13 10:02:54 BST 2009 i686

Build Date: 12 August 2009  08:44:57AM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Sep 18 09:31:11 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

# 

Adding this package.mask as made some changes.

# cat /etc/portage/package.mask 

#masking as problems with display driver - X11/KDE

>=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-177.0.0

Not sure where to go from here.

----------

## depontius

A couple of thoughts here, though perhaps not a solution.  But maybe it'll jog some ideas.

As far as I can tell, there are now 3 levels of nVidia-drivers, mainstream and 2 legacy levels.  The oldest cards, and I don't know what level that means, require something like <nvidia-drivers-100.0, though I know that's not precise.  The next-oldest cards, and I believe that stuff <6000-series, because I have one of these at home, (5700LE, to be precise) require <nvidia-drivers-175.0.  From what I can tell, your card is new, and doesn't need any sort of legacy driver, since it looks like it's PCI Express to me.  I don't think any PCI Express cards are old enough to need legacy drivers.  (Much less NV37)

I've had similar problems to this, also.  Some solved, some not.  As others have said, to get things working with >2.6.29 you've got to go with newer drivers, but that does include 173.14.20 - my 5700LE system at home is running 2.6.31 with 173.14.20.

Somewhere, on some system I had that range of (EE) show up when Xorg was trying to load modules.  I simply started commenting out those module lines in xorg.conf to try to get rid of things.

On my work laptop I tried moving to 2.6.31, but wasn't able to get the nvidia kernel module to load correctly.  According to dmesg there were some sort of symbol problems.  I haven't had time to get back to it, and am still running some level of 2.6.30 on that machine.  But you might want try "modprobe nvidia" and post the results of dmesg here.

----------

## keet

Conversely, I got errors trying to compile 180.x with 2.6.31, but 185.x compiled file with that kernel.  It seems like the newer drivers won't compile with the older kernel, and the older drivers won't compile with the newer kernel.

----------

## durnienp

 *depontius wrote:*   

> On my work laptop I tried moving to 2.6.31, but wasn't able to get the nvidia kernel module to load correctly.  According to dmesg there were some sort of symbol problems.  I haven't had time to get back to it, and am still running some level of 2.6.30 on that machine.  But you might want try "modprobe nvidia" and post the results of dmesg here.

 

# modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format

----------

## depontius

 *durnienp wrote:*   

> # modprobe nvidia
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format

 

OK, your results were different from mine.  I had a bad symbol, I don't know what would cause your problem.

Late last week I verified my problem, ran dmesg, and did a bit more googling.  It's a problem specific to symbol changes in 2.6.31.  I found a patch against the 185.14.18 driver, and using "ebuild" instead of "emerge" unpacked, patched, installed, and qmerged.  I now have 2.6.31 running with a patched 185.14.18 driver.

Next I have to bring this system I'm using now at home, up to date.

----------

